# Nebdio ....



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone ever try nebido ? I love this stuff !!! Very long ester ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 5, 2017)

Never but its great to have around if u plan to go away for a few weeks on vacation


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2017)

Is this approved in the US for scripting? I might ask my doctor to switch me to this stuff.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this approved in the US for scripting? I might ask my doctor to switch me to this stuff.



I am 90% sure that it is not yet.

Nebdio makes the pellet implants too I think.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this approved in the US for scripting?



It doesn't look to be on the FDA's list.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this approved in the US for scripting? I might ask my doctor to switch me to this stuff.



Ironically, I was reading about this stuff earlier today... Yes, it got approved back in 2014, but under restricted release (whatever that means) but apparently, during trials some patients (although rare) developed fluid in their lungs due to the type of suspension oil used. So there are concerns whether it is actually safe to use. It would be cool though.... the litature I was reading says you would only need injections every 10 weeks...  I saw a graph though displaying blood T levels week by week and you drop down to low "normal" for a couple weeks before your next injection.... idk if we would enjoy that very much.... But it would be nice to have if you were doing a lot of traveling...


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

Bayer makes nebido but you can only get it overseas. But like bro Bundy said it's great if you travel a lot , you can get away with every 5 week injections . This is AP version of nebido , amazing stuff , it's also great for the youngsters who don't like pinning lol


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 5, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I saw a graph though displaying blood T levels week by week and you drop down to low "normal" for a couple weeks before your next injection.... idk if we would enjoy that very much....



It makes you wonder how to effectively manage e2 if your TT is doing these long sweeping curves instead of shorter peaks and valleys.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 5, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> It makes you wonder how to effectively manage e2 if your TT is doing these long sweeping curves instead of shorter peaks and valleys.



Looking at the graph I saw, with the 10 week injections, there was never a point where test serum levels reached into super-physiologic range, so in theory, you wouldnt need an AI. (at least not for TRT protocol)


----------



## automatondan (Jan 5, 2017)

TravisDavis85 said:


> Bayer makes nebido but you can only get it overseas. But like bro Bundy said it's great if you travel a lot , you can get away with every 5 week injections . This is AP version of nebido , amazing stuff , it's also great for the youngsters who don't like pinning lol



Bayer makes it in the US as well, but renamed it Aveed.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 5, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Ironically, I was reading about this stuff earlier today... Yes, it got approved back in 2014, but under restricted release (whatever that means) but apparently, during trials some patients (although rare) developed fluid in their lungs due to the type of suspension oil used. So there are concerns whether it is actually safe to use. It would be cool though.... the litature I was reading says you would only need injections every 10 weeks...  I saw a graph though displaying blood T levels week by week and you drop down to low "normal" for a couple weeks before your next injection.... idk if we would enjoy that very much.... But it would be nice to have if you were doing a lot of traveling...



Keep in mind that the whole once every 10 weeks thing is about as optimal as Sustanon's whole once every 3 weeks thing. I have no idea why the manufactures want patients to feel like shit before the next injection but its clear that they do.  

Nebido is the future of TRT IMO but it's not ideal for the beginner due to the difficulties in getting dialed in, making adjustments, etc that Ron alluded to. Switching to it once you know what works for you with a shorter ester is the preferred option, at least from what a few endos have told me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Keep in mind that the whole once every 10 weeks thing is about as optimal as Sustanon's whole once every 3 weeks thing. I have no idea why the manufactures want patients to feel like shit before the next injection but its clear that they do.
> 
> Nebido is the future of TRT IMO but it's not ideal for the beginner due to the difficulties in getting dialed in, making adjustments, etc that Ron alluded to. Switching to it once you know what works for you with a shorter ester is the preferred option, at least from what a few endos have told me.



Test U would be absolutely stupid for blasting...which is pretty much what you were nicely saying

But for trt, it would be amazing.

Also - for the estrogen question. Most good, legit, trt docs (not clinic guys) seem to believe that the AI's are more toxic then the test itself. And they have good reason too - they are cancer drugs. You should be able to find a dose that you can handle that will keep you feeling good w/o using an AI. From my research, they don't seem to think that staying on an AI for life is a very good idea.


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Bayer makes it in the US as well, but renamed it Aveed.


I had no idea ... learn something new everyday


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 5, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Test U would be absolutely stupid for blasting...which is pretty much what you were nicely saying
> 
> But for trt, it would be amazing.
> 
> Also - for the estrogen question. Most good, legit, trt docs (not clinic guys) seem to believe that the AI's are more toxic then the test itself. And they have good reason too - they are cancer drugs. You should be able to find a dose that you can handle that will keep you feeling good w/o using an AI. From my research, they don't seem to think that staying on an AI for life is a very good idea.



Agreed with the lack of need of an AI on a TRUE trt dose. The problem arises when what guys want their trt to be contradicts what they physically need it to be. 
Most endos, my parents included, don't like the idea of prescribing AIs because of the lack of long term data on their use in men. It makes them nervous for obvious reasons. It might be safe, it might not, we don't know and that means playing it safe until we do.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 5, 2017)

I had read about the fluid in the lungs stuff on the aveed website. How TF can that be caused by an oil?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Test U would be absolutely stupid for blasting...which is pretty much what you were nicely saying
> 
> But for trt, it would be amazing.
> 
> Also - for the estrogen question. Most good, legit, trt docs (not clinic guys) seem to believe that the AI's are more toxic then the test itself. And they have good reason too - they are cancer drugs. You should be able to find a dose that you can handle that will keep you feeling good w/o using an AI. From my research, they don't seem to think that staying on an AI for life is a very good idea.



I don't know if I agree that it wouldn't be good for a blast. A cycle no way. 

You stick to your test u trt dose. Then dose 500mg of cyp on top of that once per week.  Sounds kinda nice to me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't know if I agree that it wouldn't be good for a blast. A cycle no way.
> 
> You stick to your test u trt dose. Then dose 500mg of cyp on top of that once per week.  Sounds kinda nice to me.



That's different then what I was saying though...blasting on top of it is different.

Running a gram a month of Test U for trt and then upping to 2 grams a month for a blast would be stupid IMO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's different then what I was saying though...blasting on top of it is different.
> 
> Running a gram a month of Test U for trt and then upping to 2 grams a month for a blast would be stupid IMO.



Yeah **** that shit.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 7, 2017)

http://aveedusa.com/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2017)

corvettels3 said:


> http://aveedusa.com/



Physician has to be enrolled and certified to prescribe it by the pharmaceutical manufacturer. Wtf is the point of that.

Second time I have seen this type of thing. That pill for female libido improvement requires a pharmacist to hand it out that's certified by the manufacturer because of the side affect of low blood pressure for the drug. Which cialis and viagra cause as well... so why women?


----------



## automatondan (Jan 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Physician has to be enrolled and certified to prescribe it by the pharmaceutical manufacturer. Wtf is the point of that.
> 
> Second time I have seen this type of thing. That pill for female libido improvement requires a pharmacist to hand it out that's certified by the manufacturer because of the side affect of low blood pressure for the drug. Which cialis and viagra cause as well... so why women?



Its probably a bunch of BS, but what I read is that there is something different or potentially unsafe about the actual injection. Like somehow, they are saying that injection error is what was causing the effusion issue... but its probably more likely a way for them to make more money... especially if this actually does become the future of TRT... im just speculating though...


----------



## pharmacist (Jan 8, 2017)

That Aveed is 750 mg/3ml amp. The Nebido by Bayer Germany has 1000 mg /4ml amp. Active ingredient is the same and the reason its prescribed via some approved pharmscists is that it might be under some tests or something like this. 
 Its an common practice with some meds. Same thing happened long ago with Aromasin, years ago, in some European countries.

Best Regards


----------

